# LA report



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

With all the hours ive been putting at work i decided i need to get away for some salt water therapy!!! call up capt gene and figured out when he could go...got the date set and was on my way last sunday...got to the marina a little early and watched it sprinke a little...i checked the radar on my ophone and that was the only storm from there to texas...capt gene showed up, got the boat loaded and left a little before the daylight for a day of catching...we pulled up to the first spot right as the sun was coming up...wind was blowing a little harder than we liked so we had to try and find somewhere to hide out of it for a little while...we both tied on a topwater hoping for one of those big LA trout to slam it...we had a few blow ups but they were small...fished around a little trying to find a good concetration of fish...found a few here and there but no like the numbers we wanted...finally saw some birds diving on bait...made a run over and it was on!!! anything you threw the trout would nail it...you could have thrown a burger king cup at them and caught a few...stayed in the same area and ended up with some good sized fish on live shrimp...then we went looking for the elusive redfish...tried some spots with no luck then found a few on a bank...by then we were both hot and tired so headed back to clean fish and relax the rest of the day....ended up with a limit of trout and 2 reds...nothing better...nice weather all day, great guide, good times, good fishing, and plenty of laughs all day..thanks again capt!!! cant wait to do it again...anyone who wants to go needs to call capt gene!!! he is a class act will will work his ass off to put you on some fish!!!


----------



## sc23 (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks for the report. It's been a while since I fished over there.



Good looking limit.


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

You know whats wrong with this report? YOU DIDNT CALL ME!!!! :moon I guess I am going to try to get down in the fall and bring the wife and son.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

im gonna try and get back over there sam...ill let you know when and we will go back!!!


----------

